
Comcast waives data cap until at least June 30 in response to pandemic - Liriel
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/04/comcast-waives-data-cap-until-at-least-june-30-in-response-to-pandemic/
======
duxup
I'm not even sure Comcast even enforces them consistently / have the tech to
do so accurately in all cases.

A long time ago I signed up for Comcast after i bought a new home. Long story
short even before setting up the equipment Comcast accused me of violating
data caps. Eventually I moved in and nothing worked. Comcast sent someone out
and we found that the folks who built the house had literally never connected
the cable to the house. The rotted coax was sticking out of the ground by the
garage... I guess the squirrels were violating the data caps...

Years later I'm pretty sure I've been uploading way more than the cap should
allow... and they never say a word.

